
MSDAT – Microsoft SQL Database Attacking Tool - howucan
https://howucan.gr/scripts-tools/2900-msdat-microsoft-sql-database-attacking-tool
======
technion
Great tool, but website includes coinhive.js. Also appears to use Cloudflare's
Rocketscript to bypass uBlock.

Direct page for the tool:
[https://github.com/quentinhardy/msdat](https://github.com/quentinhardy/msdat)

